# AMD Bulldozer with Windows 8 benchmarks needed?



## amjath (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi people,
The most anticipated Windows 8 is out for consumer preview. I have been searching  all over internet for AMD Bulldozer's benchmark performance running Windows 8 consumer preview, but I couldn't get it. I still have last bit of hope on AMD before buying next Intel IVY bridge. So can u geeks provide me  those results or links benchmarking Bulldozer????

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 3, 2012)

Bulldozer suffered similar to Duke Nukem Forever. Extreme pre release hype and humungous expectations, with lots of publicity thrown in... Couldnt live up to the expectations and there you have it. But i still say that BD fared much better than DNF...


----------



## maddy (Mar 3, 2012)

hopefully bulldozer b3 stepping will help then perform
also they are saying new amd fx 8170 -

*i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv4/wuttzi/CCIMG40.png

8 core suppose to be launch with it in march .......... again no idea when its coming
so hope for best bulldozers great in multitasking but still they sux for now 
And AMD is very slow in releasing such updates 
so instead of bulldozer y not wait for trinity and ivy-cores 

more on b3 stepping @ AnandTech - AMD Working on Bulldozer B3 Stepping
and here
Other Thoughts: Within the B3 stepping revision, expect minor tweaks to the following:
1) L1, L2 and L3 latencies
2) Cache Thrashing Issues
3) Modified Algorithms for Branch Prediction
4) Healthy Bump in Processor Frequency
5) Slight Frequency increase via NB Controller
6) “Total Intelligent Control” For example programs and applications should look at the module design approach and the ability for the processor to intelligently turn off and/or turn on specific cores that it believes is hindering performance for maximum performance. (May be for Socket FM2, not sure at this time).
7) Power will be improved but not my much. We will have to wait for Socket FM2 or a future B4 revision for the AM3+ platform for better power efficiency especially when Over-clocked.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2012)

amjath said:


> Hi people,
> The most anticipated Windows 8 is out for consumer preview. I have been searching  all over internet for AMD Bulldozer's benchmark performance running Windows 8 consumer preview, but I couldn't get it. I still have last bit of hope on AMD before buying next Intel IVY bridge. So can u geeks provide me  those results or links benchmarking Bulldozer????
> 
> Thanks!!!!


No, buy Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge.

Bulldozer architecture was a risk. Only time will tell if it pays of later or not. Though I must say, it performs okay in Linux. Not so in Windows 7. All because of scheduling. Still, Intel chips are the ones to get in the high-end.

Don't know of any links as of yet, but don't expect any miracles.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

I found one 
Windows 8 CP Vs. Win7 benchmarks on my 5.0Ghz Bulldozer


----------



## amjath (Mar 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> I found one
> Windows 8 CP Vs. Win7 benchmarks on my 5.0Ghz Bulldozer



Yup thanks top gear I found this link today morning came back here to tell u people but its here.

Ico yup I decided for ivy bridge dude but windows 8 Co has come so wanted to know how it perform.

Also I know what AMD says there are not competing against top end of Intel  processor. So its only Intel on top end.

For others I use Intel processors now and not AMD fanboy


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ you are welcome 

I still remember the good old days of AMDs revolutionary 64 bit desktop CPUs - the ultimate top end cpu on the market - now it's time ( though it began with Nehalem ) for Intel to hold this position with each and every cpu release


----------

